# Greetings!



## Tribe95 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello all! 

I have a lot of experience with powerboats, mainly from my job, but have only sailed once or twice. However, even with such limited exposure, I've always had a great interest in learning to sail: I guess I tend to like human- or nature-powered (for the most part) activities, so maybe that's part of the attraction. 

Anyway, I'm finally at a point in my life where I have the time (hopefully) to devote to learning about this great sport/tradition/pastime/way of life. Look forward to participating and picking your collective brain!

Ron


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome Ron!

We're glad you are moving from The Dark Side!

David


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

1 down...10 million to go! Welcome aboard Ron!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Ron and glad to hear you've seen the light.


----------



## Tribe95 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome!

One caveat: I don't actually _enjoy_ the Dark Side - I just dwell there occasionally out of necessity - LOL! It was actually kind of funny. I learned to operate power boats in the military and, by natural extension, started using them during my following career.

Then one day I went sailing on the Chesapeake Bay with a friend aboard his 22-ft. O'Day and the difference was like night and day. Calmness, yet still exciting (actually more so), all while knowing that you're not leaking gasoline into the waterways - not to mention the ability to actually _converse _with one another without screaming.

I'm hoping to take the "good" lessons from power boating and tweak them for use in sailing - generic things like rules of the road, navigation, safety/survival, etc. Going in with an open mind and a willingness to make mistakes (non-life-threatening ones!) for the sake of learning!

Ron


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Naaaah!....You dont want to convert just yet...I still have a power boat to sell..


----------



## planewood1 (May 9, 2008)

"Then one day I went sailing"... That's all it takes! 
Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

You know, I was raised on sailboats, and was trained to call powerboats "stinkpots", but I've changed my attitude a bit.

Of course, I prefer sailing, but frankly, I'm much more impressed with a person with a power boat who uses it and enjoys it much more than a sailboat that just sits there and is never sailed. It kind of goes back to another thread a while back where we talked about who got a "great deal" on their boat.

In a rare moment of Sailnet consensus, we came to the conclusion that anyone who uses their boat got a "great deal".

Just last fall, a couple moved into the slip in back of mine with a nice little 28' Nordic Tug. I was amazed to find out that this little boat had bow and stern thrusters!

They use the thrusters exclusively to pivot their boat into their slip. Now, this is a pretty easy slip to get into without wind or current considerations, and I am a bit concerned with what they will do if their thrusters ever fail, but they have their boat out almost every week, and are obviously enjoying her. 

So, I'm much more impressed with these "lubberly" stinkpotters, that the vast majority of the sailboats in my marina that NEVER go out..

I think I'm done now.

I feel much better.


Again, welcome!

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)




----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Nimfa...are you duel posting again.. 






...Gotch BJ...


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome thanks for stopping by!


----------

